# Snowshoe Hare info



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey ya'll. A friend and I have been itchin to try to get a few showshoe hares. I have done a little research and have found that the best hunting is 6-7,000 ft, and that during the day the hares hang out under trees and you usually can only see their ears sticking out. Also I heard that having a dog (got a jack russell) helps stir them up. Does anyone have any suggestions for us? I live in Bountiful and we were just thinking of heading up in the hills east of the city. I know there might be a lot of snow this weekend so it might not be an option, however, does that elevation sounds about right to you guys? Any other tips you can give us? I'm not looking for people to tell me locations, but just what kind of weather, time of day and general environment that will give us the best chance. Also, any techniques would be awesome (just walking around trying to kick some up?) Any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

You'd be amazed at how many hares are right in the area your referring too. They tend to be on the north facing/piney slopes. I also like to look for geographical features, just like with cottontails; creek beds, outcroppings, boulders. Watch for track, with the recent snows, most track will mean fresh activity. If you aren't seeing tracks, keep moving up the mountain, you'll find 'em. I like to hunt early/late, or warm sunny days. I watch for coyote sign too. I haven't been out for hares yet this year, but based on last year the populations were looking pretty good. Don't forget- the snowshoe hare hunt in Utah for 2011 ends next Sunday at sunset.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Follow the link to a recent post about this in the upland game area:

Snowshoe hare link


----------

